# Phillips surround system



## ckroth (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a Phillips surround system that I only seem to get one speaker to work. I have disconnected everything and went from the manual and still no results. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have moved all the wires and that told me that it is not in the speakers, the speakers are working just not all at one time. 
ckr


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Model information and how it is connected would be very helpful.


----------

